# People who use mobile phones in restaurants



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Either texting or talking, get a fucking life!!!!!!


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Yet again we agree.
Shit this is frightening 
That is only topped by people that SMOKE whilst other folk are eating.


----------



## misrule (May 6, 2002)

Not quite a restaurant -- but I once saw somebody pick up his ringing phone and then chat away in the middle of a classical guitar concert at the tiny Wigmore Hall in London.

What a world-class, grade eight c**t.

Mark


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

People in restaurants, who drive Beemers and are either talking or texting on their mobile whilst smoking.

Freekin arseswipes ;D ;D


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

gah, total wankers every one of them

i remember years back when mobiles were very rare, people dont seem to realise that they're so common now and affordable, you just look a complete twat

i think they honestly believe it makes them look like an oh so important business man or something, who cant possibly switch his phone off. the most important people i've met wouldnt dream of using a phone in a restaurant

p.s.

Vagman - great photo of a great car !


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I sometimes order a cab on my mobile towards the end of a meal in a restaurant, is that unacceptable ???

Cant order before as I never no how long I will be.

Oh & I am a smoker, but try not to inflict on others, to much.


----------



## Nik-S3 (Nov 6, 2002)

> Oh & I am a smoker, but try not to inflict on others, to much


My main problem with people smoking in restaurants (apart from smoking in there at all) is when they light one up straight after their meal, but while others nearby are enjoying theres

Of course you dont want to smoke during your meal, thats disgusting. So whys it alright to ruin someone elses? ???


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

People who smoke in restaurants..........worse than mobbie users. Even when I was a smoker I did not have the discourtesy of smoking in an area where people are eating.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I try not to use my mobile in restaurants, even leave it at home when I go out.
Sometimes, however, it's just impossible to ignore :-/


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Either texting or talking, get a fucking life!!!!!!


It is just downright rude. I sometimes have my phone on in a restaurant, but I always have it on vibrate mode : and leave the room to answer it if I have to. And don't get me started on smoking in restaurants.... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I really don't understand what is the fuss about talking to the phone in the restaurant.

What is the difference between talking to the person sitting next to you or the person who is on the other side of the call? (provided you don't scream of course)?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> People in restaurants, who drive Beemers and are either talking or texting on their mobile whilst smoking.
> 
> Freekin arseswipes ;D ;D


I would remonstrate with anyone driving a BMW in a resaurant whilst I am trying to eat. 

Using phone is just downright rude.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

It is damm rude and it interferes with the atmosphere and peoples privacy if you are in a restaurant  ;D

I don't do it.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is rude if you are sitting with other people in your table.

But what if you are having dinner alone. Then it is not rude any longer as you are in your own talking to your mobile.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> But what if you are having dinner alone. Then it is not rude any longer as you are in your own talking to your mobile.


LOL! Do you often take your mobile phone out for dinner, Vlastan?

People will think that you are MAD talking to a phone all night!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I always have mine on vibrate, and if I need to talk on the phone, I'll make sure I keep my voice down.

I cannot stand it when people have the ring on loud, and then proceed to speak at twice their normal volume. I imagine that the only reason for this has to be the fact that the microphones are not that close to your mouth, so some people assume they have to shout.

A lot of people really are stupid though. You just have to keep reminding yourself of this fact.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> LOL! Do you often take your mobile phone out for dinner, Vlastan?
> 
> People will think that you are MAD talking to a phone all night!


The mobile is with me at all times!! What if the coil fails and I need to call the RAC to rescue me? :

Also in some cases when away on business I have to dine alone. So I do use my phone then as I am bored. Of course I do keep my voice down at all times making sure my conversation remains private. So I don't really disturb anyone around me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

> The mobile is with me at all times!! What if the coil fails and I need to call the RAC to rescue me? Â :
> 
> Also in some cases when away on business I have to dine alone. So I do use my phone then as I am bored. Of course I do keep my voice down at all times making sure my conversation remains private. So I don't really disturb anyone around me.


Why don't you just eat your meal and then leave the restaurant to make the call? Surely all the other person can hear is you gobbling away anyway!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I don't talk and eat at the same time of course.

I only talk waiting for the meal to be delivered and then I stop. :


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I had a guy in for interview - great interview, right qualifications etc etc. Near the end of the interview his mobile rang - but instead of appologising and switching it off, he took the call. 

Twat :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But did he get the job?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I don't see much wrong with discrete use of a mobile in most locations - afterall, they are supposed to be "mobile" and unless you are behaving like the twat from Trigger Happy TV, then what is the issue? No different to talking to the person next to you....

As for smoking, well I'm a reformed smoker myself. As such, other people smoking ANYWHERE around me is annoying... (!) However I can't see your basis for complaint. If you are with a group of people and one of them sparks up whilst others are eating - well that can be a bit rude, but as they are on your table, at least you can say something. But I'm sorry - restaurants usually have a non smoking area which you can be seated in, and don't forget that just because YOU arrived at Xpm, it doesn't mean that Mr Smoker (on another table) did as well... so he has to wait until everyone finishes before sparking up? Even guests who only arrived 5 mins before he finished his dinner? I don't think so......


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> But did he get the job?


er no...


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> I had a guy in for interview - great interview, right qualifications etc etc. Near the end of the interview his mobile rang - but instead of appologising and switching it off, he took the call. Â
> 
> Twat Â :


LOL! Beyond belief [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Did he not get the job because of his mobile phone ringing? If so, that 'could' be interpreted as being discriminatory.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

*lol*


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I think that there should be restaurants for non-smokers, so they can act to type sit there bored out of their minds because they have nothing to complain about (other than mobile phone users, presumably), and have no fun anyway because they're so uptight, eating salad and breadsticks and avoiding dessert, and only having one glass of wine, and working out the bill to the exact price for what they've had, and getting excited because there's an after eight mint with the bill, because it's the most fun they can allow themselves without feeling guilty, apart from the "ex-smoker" who sits there saying "well, of course ex-smokers LIKE ME are the worst, I just can't abide smoking now, ever since I had hypnotherapy, really, I just can't, even if it's outside, do you know, I was walking past a building and there they all were puffing away, and I said, do you have to, because I don't smoke now, ever since the hypnotherapy, and it's been a week now since I had one.." while their sallow-faced partner who goes to the gym three times a week and is almost a vegetarian but still eats some meat, well, she would be a vegetarian if it wasn't for her iron deficiency and, titter, bacon sandwiches, no honestly, looks on sanctimoniously and..............


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> I think that there should be restaurants for non-smokers, so they can act to type sit there bored out of their minds because they have nothing to complain about (other than mobile phone users, presumably), and have no fun anyway because they're so uptight, eating salad and breadsticks and avoiding dessert, and only having one glass of wine, and working out the bill to the exact price for what they've had, and getting excited because there's an after eight mint with the bill, because it's the most fun they can allow themselves without feeling guilty, apart from the "ex-smoker" who sits there saying "well, of course ex-smokers LIKE ME are the worst, I just can't abide smoking now, ever since I had hypnotherapy, really, I just can't, even if it's outside, do you know, I was walking past a building and there they all were puffing away, and I said, do you have to, because I don't smoke now, ever since the hypnotherapy, and it's been a week now since I had one.." while their sallow-faced partner who goes to the gym three times a week and is almost a vegetarian but still eats some meat, well, she would be a vegetarian if it wasn't for her iron deficiency and, titter, bacon sandwiches, no honestly, looks on sanctimoniously and..............


..... and i thought vlastan talked bollocks in this thread!!!


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Blimey, Vernan! Did your fingers get tired before you could include paedophiles, asylum seekers, people in shell suits...

Bad day? :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ..... and i thought vlastan talked bollocks in this thread!!!


How nice!! And JampoTT agreed to me...but apparently, you only refer to me. Why?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Well, now that this has become a smoking thread, I'm with Vlastan, Vernan and JampoTT.

Why should things be banned or restricted? Let the market decide. If people don't like sitting next to smokers, go somewhere else. If everyone acts like that, then the restaurant may well make it a no smoking restaurant.

I don't smoke, but I do believe in a free country with as few government or whoever else imposed bans as possible. Something like one in four people smoke (I think :-/ ) - just cos they're a minority it doesn't mean they should be persecuted. In my experience, most smokers are reasonably sensitive to those around them, and as has been mentioned, most restaurants have no-smoking areas.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Did he not get the job because of his mobile phone ringing? If so, that 'could' be interpreted as being discriminatory. Â


Or an inability to focus on an important task in hand...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I think that there should be restaurants for non-smokers, so they can act to type sit there bored out of their minds because they have nothing to complain about (other than mobile phone users, presumably), and have no fun anyway because they're so uptight, eating salad and breadsticks and avoiding dessert, and only having one glass of wine, and working out the bill to the exact price for what they've had, and getting excited because there's an after eight mint with the bill, because it's the most fun they can allow themselves without feeling guilty, apart from the "ex-smoker" who sits there saying "well, of course ex-smokers LIKE ME are the worst, I just can't abide smoking now, ever since I had hypnotherapy, really, I just can't, even if it's outside, do you know, I was walking past a building and there they all were puffing away, and I said, do you have to, because I don't smoke now, ever since the hypnotherapy, and it's been a week now since I had one.." while their sallow-faced partner who goes to the gym three times a week and is almost a vegetarian but still eats some meat, well, she would be a vegetarian if it wasn't for her iron deficiency and, titter, bacon sandwiches, no honestly, looks on sanctimoniously and..............


Right on Vernon - I know where you are coming from ;D Â

Personally i don't like to dine in the presence of beards, which I consider to be both highly visually offensive and unhygenic. Â

No problem with smokers though even though I quit.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Right on Vernon - I know where you are coming from ;D Â
> 
> Personally i don't like to dine in the presence of beards, which I consider to be both highly visually offensive and unhygenic. Â
> 
> No problem with smokers though even though I quit.


Gary, I'll be sure to shave if I ever make it down to the canteen then! (for those not in the know, garyc and I work for the same company - I just avoid going south if I can help it).

My take on the smoking thing is that if *I* choose to go into a pub, I know what to expect. If *I* choose to go into a restaurant that has no distinct smoking/non-smoking area, I know what to expect and I tolerate it.

If I pick up a friend or colleague and they are a smoker, *they* know what to expect i.e. no smoking in my car, but I will stop off as and when required. It is all about balance.

I personally don't like people talking on the phone in a restaurant and therefore I choose to turn my phone onto vibrate or discreet mode. If I get a call, I leave the restaurant to take the call.

Doesn't mean that I am right though. Just my view on life and its rich tapestry.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> If I get a call, I leave the restaurant to take the call.


what do you mean by this? You give the waiter the phone to answer it for you?


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

garyc - facial hair visual discomfort - right on mate!

Smoking in the car -   ohmigod!


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> I think that there should be restaurants for non-smokers, so they can act to type sit there bored out of their minds because they have nothing to complain about (other than mobile phone users, presumably), and have no fun anyway because they're so uptight, eating salad and breadsticks and avoiding dessert, and only having one glass of wine, and working out the bill to the exact price for what they've had, and getting excited because there's an after eight mint with the bill, because it's the most fun they can allow themselves without feeling guilty, apart from the "ex-smoker" who sits there saying "well, of course ex-smokers LIKE ME are the worst, I just can't abide smoking now, ever since I had hypnotherapy, really, I just can't, even if it's outside, do you know, I was walking past a building and there they all were puffing away, and I said, do you have to, because I don't smoke now, ever since the hypnotherapy, and it's been a week now since I had one.." while their sallow-faced partner who goes to the gym three times a week and is almost a vegetarian but still eats some meat, well, she would be a vegetarian if it wasn't for her iron deficiency and, titter, bacon sandwiches, no honestly, looks on sanctimoniously and..............


lol (seriously, I just did) ;D

Personally I go to restaurants to enjoy someone else's cooking and enjoy the company of who I'm with, not sit there torturing myself neurotically about the behaviour of others. Especially if I'm on expenses 

Steve


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> what do you mean by this? You give the waiter the phone to answer it for you?


I think what I said is quite clear Lord V, if my phone vibrates in my pocket, I stand up, excuse myself and go to the front door where I take the call. Can't see how you were confused by my posting. ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Now it is all clear. Ta.


----------



## Ruffles (May 6, 2002)

I cannot understand the attitude currently prevalent in Britain against the use of mobile phones in public. I hope is a generational thing; I figure it must be as so many teenagers take them for granted and they are used widely by younger folk.

My first acquaintance with this was on the train when a fellow passenger pointed out to me after a call that this was a "mobile free carriage". I nearly pissed myself laughing. In first class, packed with businessmen, what is the fucking point of having a mobile free zone? Generally I don't see the point but in that context it is totally ridiculous.

Is it rude to have a conversation with someone in public. Clearly not. Why is it suddenly rude if the other half of the conversation cannot be heard. Is it that the moral majority are eavesdropping and are disappointed that they cannot hear the full conversation.

Definitely a dinosaur attitude.

Smoking.. During a meal.. nope. Very bad form. After. Perfectly acceptible with the digestif.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

First class and no mobiles allowed? Didn't know this...and it is plain silly really.

Ruffles, it looks like that if British people can't hear the conversation of both parties they get frustrated as they get only half the messages...sad people!!


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

I've no issue with people using mobiles in public - so long as they don't fkn SHOUT (which unfortunately seems to be the norm).

Smoking in public is a different matter. I hate it when you wake up after a night out and the bedroom stinks of stale tobacco - ingrained into your clothes. I think non-smokers should carry round aerosols filled with stale piss, and give the tar-freaks an occasional blast - let 'em have a taste of their own medicine !

































































































































]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Thumper,

I agree with this.

And this is one reason why I avoid going to pubs etc...it spoils it for me when you can't talk because of the smoke. I don't want to be a passive smoker, it is as bad as being an active one!!

Nice smilies!!! ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

What about people who smoke while theâ€™re talking on a mobile phone at the same time [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]
I bet you love them!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> What about people who smoke while theâ€™re talking on a mobile phone at the same time [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]
> I bet you love them!


Especially if they also sport a beard


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> The mobile is with me at all times!! What if the coil fails and I need to call the RAC to rescue me? Â :


If the coil fails mate you'll be needing a pushchair, nappies, and a Mothercare charge card! ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You speak like you have personal experience in these situations!! Is your driver's seat brown coloured these days? ;D


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Err no I don't think so! I'll go and check ;D


----------

